# Small 9" bandsaw from Grizzly



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice bandsaw and I agree with having a second smaller one.

I have the Rikon 10" and put the Carter Stabilizer Guide on it. You can cut even tighter curves with it.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yup, after getting a General 17" I picked up a Rikon 10". Other than a pain to set up the guides the first time thing works great with 3/16" blade and takes up very little space.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Jim, with you running a 3/16 blade all the time, you should look at that Carter ceramic guide- it just goes on the top and no bottom bearing/guide. I have friend who uses that exclusively and he makes band saw boxes and he says it really works good. I was doubtful when seeing it, but it works great!

cheers, Jim


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I contacted Carter and was told they do not make guides for this saw.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

It's funny. A couple years ago I was in the Grizzly store in Springfield, MO and I was looking for a small bandsaw for cutting curves and I asked the person on the floor why Grizzly doesn't make a 9 or 10 inch model. He said that it is the most requested item they always get. Not long later they added it to the catalog.

I'm glad to hear they have one that works well now. I might end up having to get one. I hope you can give some updates as to durability.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I had another of the original guide bearings clog up with sawdust, so I replaced it with a sealed bearing. This is to be expected. I had the same issue with my GO555 14" grizzly, saw years ago. I would like to have "Carter" guides but they do not make guides for this saw. Instead, I separated the side guide bearings a bit and the 3/16" blade then twists a slight amount and follows the curves I need very well. The tension is controlled by a spring so I cannot get the tension very high. I also rounded the back of this little blade to assist in making turns. Changing the bearings is kinda' hard to do but I got it done.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

> Dear Woodworker, do you want to learn woodworking? or gain additional experience?
> 
> Good day, dear woodworker-participant lumberjocks com … and we want to encourage the retired master craftsman to finally reveal his secret archive over
> 16,000 plans - more details on the link ~ http://3weekiet.com/woodworkingrmr ~ click here
> ...


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Tired of this spam


----------

